# StartupSound pour Mountain Lion ?



## Michke (14 Août 2012)

bonjour , 
ou trouver   StartupSound compatible pour le Mountain Lion ?

merci


----------



## edd72 (14 Août 2012)

La version d'origine était 100% PowerPC (époque Tiger): http://www5e.biglobe.ne.jp/~arcana/StartupSound/index.en.html

Ensuite, il y a eu une beta pour Snow Leopard (Intel donc) qui est restée compatible avec Lion. http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/16425/startupsound.prefpane

Si cette version ne fonctionne pas avec Mountain Lion, je crains que ce soit peine perdue, la dernière mise à jour datant de 2009...


----------



## otgl (15 Août 2012)

Comme remplacement de StartupSound.prefPane sous Mountain Lion, il y a:

StartNinja
http://www.allvu.com/index.php/products/startninja.html​


----------



## edd72 (15 Août 2012)

Startupsound permet de choisir le volume sonore du son de démarrage.

Startninja, c'est du ON ou OFF. Ce n'est pas forcément ce qui est souhaité...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2012)

Moi, ce qui m'échappe, c'est "à quoi ça peut bien servir", vu que ça fait un bail que le volume sonore du shime est jumelé avec celui du Mac (même mon vieux PM G4 de 2003 a ça) 

En tous cas, une chose est sûre : c'est pas de la bureautique, ça. On déménage.


----------



## Michke (15 Août 2012)

otgl a dit:


> Comme remplacement de StartupSound.prefPane sous Mountain Lion, il y a:
> StartNinja
> http://www.allvu.com/index.php/products/startninja.html​



merci ; ce lien est impec.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2012)

Cela rappel de vieux souvenirs... je l'avais sous OS 9. :rateau:


----------

